# SHALLOW WATER SHOOT OUT-On the water boat show official thread



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

OK, post up what companies you would like to see there. Any ideas you would have if you were putting this on, if you have connections or if you would like to bring your boat and participate. I already have heard from Shallow Sport, they are willing to participate, I brought it up to Tran, Uncle runs a Shoalwater cat, Dooms runs a Ultra Cat. Friend has an 18 RFL. 

Also on my list to call are Dargel, South Shore... I will continue my list in the AM, I am tired.....


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

stew,

let me know more details. I'm runnin a 21 RFL/TRP. Sounds like fun!

Capt. Forrest


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*Man...I gots to see this showdown...*

Where are you thinking of holding it?


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Hold it in the Redfish Bay Scientific Study Area to add even more excitement.


----------



## Deer716 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Stew was that you who talked to Chris (Coastal Propeller)? I brought it up to him the last time you talked about it and he was all for it. I talked to him the other day and he said he talked to someone in San Antonio about it and he was still all for it but said he would need some time to get some props ready.


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

I'd like to see boats in diff. classes. As in the super shallow guys ie: shallowsport, shallowcraft, majek, ult cat, shaolwater cat. These would need to be the same size boats to keep it all fair. As in I'd hate to see a 25 ult cat, against a 18rfl. That just doesn't seem fair. 
Then the bigger V boats. Pescador, Southshore, Marshall, gulf coast, etc.

YA'll get this set up and I'd be very interested.


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

*NewWater*

Of course I want to see NewWater Boatworks there with a Curlew (18 ft) and Ibis (22 ft). Contact is Tim Clancey - 210-648-2206. Depending on when and where I could bring my Curlew.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

stew,i will volunteer to help this is a great idea.i hope it comes off. can't wait to see it.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

lol..........what is this supposed to do?


Just settle which boat runs shallower? How are you going to tell? 4" Water & soft mud.......most of the "shallowrunners" can do that! Big Deal! Is someone going to be there with a ruler?
Is there a trophy or parade for the victors?

Boats are so different and serve different purposes.....and besides, that would take away 20% of the post on this site concerning this subject!

Bill


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

oh yea.......I forgot.
HOLESHOT has to be a category! 
Bye Bye most boats!


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

our majek is done 21 RFL/ 150 four stroke TRP


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Make sure to call Mosca !!!!


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

What are the catagory's gonna be and criteria ?

Are we gonna have Jack Plate race's too to see who's raises the fastest ?

on a lighter side. Who's bringing the beer

Dave


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Shoot out*

sounds like fun!!


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

What is going to be measured and how?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

My vision many moons was the following:

* Hole shot on hard sand, only way to test. Start at 10" because quite a few boats can do this already and work your way down from there.

* Running depth, find a flat that gradually runs out of water. LOL NOTE: find airboats to help with testing

It is the shallow water shootout right? Holeshot and running depth. That's it. Prop boats only.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Ha. Hole shot on hard sand in 10" will put quite a few of the boats out from the get-go. Better to start with 12". And yes someone will have a ruler. I personally don't care how shallow it will run. Most tunnel hulls run shallow enough. I want to see which boat can get me up and moving when I shut down in an area which I should not have shut down in. I could envision two categories for hole shot. An open where anything goes such as spinning, bump and go, etc. and a straight foward take off where no turning is allowed.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

You have to seperate the TRP's from the 4blades.


----------



## KennerTRP (Jan 10, 2006)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Latitude (Dec 2, 2005)

So is there an entry fee? Do we just show up with our rig, and test it? Is there going to be a sign up sheet?


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Shoot out*

Calcutta?????


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

There ya go ssb. Let's make it interesting. A little calcutta action on the side.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I think some of you are headed in a different direction then Stew was intending. My impression of the event was for manufacturers to show case their boats. That being said, I don't know why it couldn't be an individual owners comparison/competition. What's to be proved? Maybe nothing, but I know many of us will draw our own conclusions about the boats there based on what we witness, as apposed to what someone says on a message board. I'm curious to see if some of the claims that I've heard over the year are even possible.

Wes


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

I think Melon wants to run a Robalo - :biggrin:


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

i get up in 6" mud, 8" sand


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

What I envision is simply what the title says, a shallow water shoot out. But, I am open to including other boats. The most important thing to me personally is shallow draft and being able to get up that shallow. Like Jimmie Dooms said, the test should be done by a scoring system. Say 100 points for the each division of test. Draft at rest, shallowest get up (regardless of method), run the shallowest, dryest boat, fastest boat, best drifting boat, (it doesn't tack off course), stay on plane the slowest, etc.. So if we had 6 test, a tops score would be 600. I think we will find out whose best at what and who is the best "overall". I think mansfield would be a perfect place for this, miles and miles of MEASURABLE flats. And, yes there will be a ruler involved. I will be down there scouting before long. A course would be set up with cones or with a rope system w/floats similar to a skiing course. I have buy in from Shallow sport and Jimmie Dooms (Ultra Cat) Tran with my boat and he might want me to bring another, have several majeks etc... 

I will call every manufacturer, but I think we need to establish what shallow is, will draft/get up start at 14" or 12" or where? That will eliminate many manufacturers. I can get several press companies to cover it, and maybe get my camera or get Capt Garret to bring his down and cover it, but then again I don't want to have to charge for the first one. We will see how this works out. Maybe as we go, sponsors can be added.

The way I see it, I am tired or reading boat buyers guides, flats boat guides, yada yada yada, that apparently only cover those willing to pay. Take the article that Bozka wrote, WHO EVER THOUGHT A KENNER to be a flats boat? Come on. So, this is a niche market that has no coverage, and I intend to give it the coverage and research that the consumer can use to help them make a decision.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

theirs beer for the after math...none of this "hold my beer and watch this!" lol


----------



## Shoalwater (May 25, 2004)

Who is going to pull all these boats off after they get high and dry? Better run it a low tide!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Where the heck did my post go? LOL

Stew, how many days is this going to take?


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I hope you guys load these boats with a certain weight to make it fair. When we go Shallow water fishing there's usually 3 or 4 big guys, 250 lbs plus. Not to mentions all the tackle, beer, food, gas, etc. Hello I bet there's an additional 1000 lbs on a rig when we go!

SM


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

AMEN to 3-4 people on board! Actually, floatability might be a good factor to throw in there, how the draft will react to an additional 500 lbs. as 1000 would be too hard to manipulate. I bet I can run down an airboat, but heck there will be enough people there to push hehhehe. Also, it is amazing what several pvc poles will do under a boat.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Ultra Cat is in.

You can't get a boat sponsor for this. If you do and that boat happens to win, it'll be said that there was favortism. Get all companies to split the bill, if there is a bill. I'll talk more later, but I gotta get to the water!

Regards,
Capt. Jimmie Dooms (aka the dude on 2cool w/the Ultra Cat! LOL!!! If you only knew how many times I've been told this!)


OH! See you slackers on the water this weekend for the IFA Redfish Tour and next week for the FLW.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Team Castaway said:


> Capt. Jimmie Dooms (aka the dude on 2cool w/the Ultra Cat! LOL!!! If you only knew how many times I've been told this!)


Ha... that's funny. "Hey, you're the 2cool dude with the ultra cat aint ya?"

LMAO


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Ha... that's funny. "Hey, you're the 2cool dude with the ultra cat aint ya?"
> 
> LMAO


And..............................................your the 2cooldude that used to have a CAT!

LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Reel Bender said:


> And..............................................your the 2cooldude that used to have a CAT!
> 
> LOL


Huh? You need to get off the dock and get some rest. LOL


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh yeah I do need to get off the Dock and get my rear to Trans. Look out Palacios here I come.


----------



## Waistdeep (May 22, 2004)

*Sounds 2Cool*

Would be interesting, I want to be there watching. I dont think it would reduce the 'shallowest boat' threads - I bet there would be a ton more threads after the competition. 
Less seriously, I volunteer to hold everyone's beers :brew:


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*Way too much time on your hands!!!*

You guys have way too much time on your hands to go to all this trouble, unbelieveable! You still will not get a clear winner no matter what. Ya'll would be better off indian leg wrestling over this subject. Seriously who cares! Go fishing or something.

Ron


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Too much time? I think you need to take more time to do the fun stuff in life. I dont shallow water fish but I would go just for the heck of it. Have some BBQ and some Beers and get a tan. I would bring the fam too just for the heck of it. I bet my dodge can run shallower than your shallowsport, I dont know if I could get back up though once it settled into the spot. 



rbritt said:


> You guys have way too much time on your hands to go to all this trouble, unbelieveable! You still will not get a clear winner no matter what. Ya'll would be better off indian leg wrestling over this subject. Seriously who cares! Go fishing or something.
> 
> Ron


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*I guess fishign isn't fun then?*

I said go fish not sit on the couch! I be the family can't wait to see what boats will get up in 10" but won't do it in 6 ".


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

here goes some stirring......


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

rbritt, just bring it.. or are you skeered? LMAO


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

:brew: 
It would be interesting to see, Depending on where it was held I would'nt mind coming and watching the festivities....definately would be some serious bragging, followed by crow eating afterwards if your boat don't do what you say it will lol


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*skeered and busy.*

Skeered and too busy! Have fun. My prediction is the RFL will run shallower and the SS will get up shallower. Someone needs to run a rfl across a relative short bare mud flat and drops some peoples jaws as to what is capable of. The SS sure is sexy though. Curious as how the trans-cat will stack up? Have fun chewing up props,t he prop shops should be sponsoring buecuse they will get all the business.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I predict the RFL will take every category.....


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

This sounds like fun. Please invite me to be one of the judges (I can be bought for beer).


I would think two catagories, Manufactures and run what you brung.

I would then break it down to boat and driver and boat, driver and three passengers. (the aggrigate weight of the three passengers would have to be close to the same)

Then we should see if the winner can get up in all the beer that gets spilled.

What a great idea you have.


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

I predict.........a whole 'lot of people will be stuck.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Maybe I'll bring the Bay Stealth. It can't get up in 8" or 12" but it makes a great beer wagon.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

I think people r missing the point here, this is similar to what you read in a magazine and they title it a shallow water buyers guide. Most boats wouldn't cut it in the shallow water realm. I know the tran will run on wet mud too. So, this is not a for fun, show up with what you want and see how skinny you can get and get pulled out type of event. You can do that on your own. I envision it as a major players ball, where the shallow water boats are competing to show what they do and how well they can do it. Where can everyone go and read and research where they should start their boat search for a skinny water boat? Every manufacturer posts about the same drafts, so let's see it in action. This will help us as consumers because manufacturers will strive to change their design to outperform the others for the next event, the following year.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

ok.........when/where/what time..........


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

U know you'll be invited big boy (bill) hehehe. BTW your boy from Hillcountry saw me pulling my boat as I pulled into west marine and he came in and talked to me, really asking me to consider them. He is a good guy, I like him and admit that SS is a great boat and probably started it all. I already have buy in from them to supply several boats at least that was the concencus last time I talked about this. I am really considering Mansfield for this, probably not the most convenient area but that will reduce traffic, miles and miles of open flats, and flats that are easy to measure and walk in.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

im so video taping all these boats that will run aground...haha


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Ultra Cat is ready for this. 

I think this will be good regardless of who is the winner / loser. It's nice to have all these boats to compare. For most people, any of these boats will do more than they could ever need. They are all fine boats. I promise you, the boat that runs 1" shallower or floats 1/2" shallower or gets on plane 1/2" shallower will have no problems selling boats. The boat that will have a problem is one that struggles badly compared to the others.

It'll be fun! Hope to see you there.

Regards,
Jimmie Dooms


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

I can see it now... A lawn chair in the flats, sunbrella overhead, cooler of beverages close at hand, video cameras at every angle, and guys that have little to no clue what they are doing. 


Dude, I'll take vacation days to watch this. 

Name a day so I can mark it down that I want off that day. It'll be like watching Homer Simpson and Wiley Coyote duke it out on Shallow water boats.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'm there.


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

*According To Post #50 It's been won all ready.*

Unless Your measuring how far up on to The mud Flat it goes before it peters out.At that point its an inertia thing..Seems kinda Nascar-ish if ya ask me...


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

HE HE HE HE ROAAAAAR goes the cars around the track lol


----------



## Jon (Dec 4, 2004)

*I would like to see it&#8230;&#8230;.*

LouieB has a point. Get people "judging" that know what flats boats are all about. Now Stew1tx, you made the statement - Best drifting boat (it doesn't tack off course). Here you are saying that that's a negative aspect in a flats boat. Not me&#8230;..that's an "Asset" in a flats boat. Example: In the flats, a person will "tack" his boat to a school of reds then reverse-tack to the next school which might be a hard opposite tack. He will also tack down drop-offs, shorelines, etc. The bottom-line is&#8230;..the more tack means a person doesn't have to pole as much..... which means more time sightcasting. Now, for something like judging the "Shallow Water - Floating" event, I think would be a fairly easy thing to measure. Basically build a "High-Jump" type deal under the water. The boat that floats over the shallowest without knocking off the bar wins. Anyway&#8230;&#8230;post up "When".........I'd like to see the competition. Jon Fails


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

rbritt said:


> You guys have way too much time on your hands to go to all this trouble, unbelieveable! You still will not get a clear winner no matter what. Ya'll would be better off indian leg wrestling over this subject. Seriously who cares! Go fishing or something.
> 
> Ron


boooooo!!!! scrooge!!!

Stew,
Hats off to you for trying to get this set up. If you can pull it off, it would be a ton of fun for a lot of people.

Since you are setting up a few categories to establish a "best of show" point system, perhaps you should have a run across the bay with a chiropractor checking backs post-run. LOL!!


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

WTN said:


> Hold it in the Redfish Bay Scientific Study Area to add even more excitement.


Funny.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey Capt Jon, Good to hear from ya. Me and Matt McNeil were talking about you the other day for some reason. I am sure it was good hehehe. I agree, and that was Jimmie Dooms' suggestion. I think his reasoning was tack off course from where you want it to drift. I also do a good bit of drifing in my boat and being able to swing it and manuever it to drift like I want it to is a BIG asset. If you see my Blue/Bone Tran in the cut feel free to stop by the cabin for a refreshment(s) or give me a shout on the Radio, usually scanning all channels and call on 68 usually.


----------



## Jon (Dec 4, 2004)

*Bring it on...........LOL*

Brian, I was wondering what the deal was - about the drifting that is. Anyway&#8230;..good idea&#8230;.I've also wanted to do something like what you've suggested. Me&#8230;I no longer run a TRP, but a friend called and he's willing to bring his 21 RFL/TRP. Me&#8230;.I got some ideas about the competition&#8230;..but right now&#8230;its night-night. Later, Jon


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jon said:


> I got some ideas about the competition&#8230;..but right now&#8230;its night-night. Later, Jon


Should probably be a category for bow ornaments also, you think?


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Should require one person standing on console while trying each maneuver also, or is that the hood ornament?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Reel Bender said:


> Should require one person standing on console while trying each maneuver also, or is that the hood ornament?


Bow ornament - _noun_, see New Bait thread on TRB.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you mean scantily clad mermaids.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey that bait looks awsome I got to get me some of those!!!! I just got to keep BigDog out of them!!!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Is this getting off the ground this time?*

Brian,

Looks like you're going to try to make this happen again, huh? I think it's great and I'm still in. Just need to know when. Port Mansfield has already been established as the proving grounds I assume?

It's and excellent opportunity to improve the Texas Boat market as a whole. It would lend some valuable, unbiased info to consumers and manufacturers as well, as long as it doesn't turn into a peeing contest. I think if we keep it light and fun, it would be a great learning experience and a hell of a lot of fun.

I'm definitely not saying that my boats will come up first in any category. I don't know that. I'd like to think so, but how can I really know. I've never even ridden on most of the other bay boats. Where our boats fall short (in either customer satisfaction or performance) we need to know about it, and fix it. Putting the boats up to tests like this is the only way to do that.

Like you said, the "comparison tests" in most magazines are biased towards their advertisers. That Larry Bozka article was ridiculous. He intervied us, and we had about 1 1/2 pages of the article's original draft stating that we were originators of the Texas Bay Boat market, etc. Then when we decided not to advertise in his magazine, *poof*, any mention of Shallow Sport was erased from the article. I guess our 25 years in the industry didn't seem that important anymore?

I'd love to see this go down as long as we can keep it clean, simple, and fun.

P.S. Can I still enter the "bow decoration" contest if I'm the one driving?


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> I can see it now... A lawn chair in the flats, sunbrella overhead, cooler of beverages close at hand, video cameras at every angle, and guys that have little to no clue what they are doing.
> 
> Dude, I'll take vacation days to watch this.
> 
> Name a day so I can mark it down that I want off that day. It'll be like watching Homer Simpson and Wiley Coyote duke it out on Shallow water boats.


Better yet why don't yall flood the astrodome parking lot with 6 inches of good old COH water. Have it right there. That should weed out a lot of the BS and Bravado before it gets started.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## L7Dargel (Jul 29, 2005)

*ruff ride*

anyone got a seismograph to measure that RFL!! funny nobody mentioned flats cat are they not allowed to play or are they in a class of their own. He he he


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

with a video I saw a few days ago of a 21' RFL running in about 2.5" of water.....my money's on the redfish! 

Also, it's going to be interesting to see how it turns out with boats that get up in 10" of MUD bottom versus getting up in 10" on a hard sand bottom


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Shallowgal- You know you can and I hope to see that ! My freakin Yami is in the shop if none of you have read my post on the TTMB and I sure hope yamaha hurries up and approves the work. That is my goal, keep this a learning experience for everyone, not a peeing competition but a proving ground to learn from. Sure I will be soliciting boats from all makes, and some might have to come directly from a manufacturer to guarantee we cover the market good.

I could have made several videos of me running across 2.5" of water in the last month in my boat and a shoalwater cat. I do not like to publicize this because I don't think people should run them that skinny because people that do not know any better will end up stuck a LOT MORE frequently when they start trying to shut down. Kyle, I think we are talking about boats that will get up in about 8" over sand and less than 7" over mud.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

stew1tx said:


> Shallowgal- You know you can and I hope to see that ! My freakin Yami is in the shop if none of you have read my post on the TTMB and I sure hope yamaha hurries up and approves the work. That is my goal, keep this a learning experience for everyone, not a peeing competition but a proving ground to learn from. Sure I will be soliciting boats from all makes, and some might have to come directly from a manufacturer to guarantee we cover the market good.
> 
> I could have made several videos of me running across 2.5" of water in the last month in my boat and a shoalwater cat. I do not like to publicize this because I don't think people should run them that skinny because people that do not know any better will end up stuck a LOT MORE frequently when they start trying to shut down. Kyle, I think we are talking about boats that will get up in about 8" over sand and less than 7" over mud.


We are still in. I was way up inside the gutter yesterday with 3 clients and loaded down. I was "schooling" what I thought to be a bunch of Redfish, then it turned out to be a monster school of drum! My clients were very impressed that we were jumping up so shallow in such a large boat fully loaded. Robert Zapata was on the outside on the drop off and watched us for a while. He was amazed as well.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## rcsr117tx (Mar 5, 2006)

Our 21 Shoalwater cat w/200 Etec will run in about 1.5- 2.0 over soft mud loaded with 4 people and too much tackle (courtesy of Stew1tx) and motor all the way down, probly less who knows and really don't want to try again, (huge pucker factor  ). But it is nice to know it will when needed. Also, will get up loaded sitting on bottom. Would be nice though to find way to get more water to engine though cause it runs out whenever we jack it up more than 3" at full lift engine sits about a inch above bottom of hull. The low water pickup helped some. With future hull modifications it can only get shallower, want to run on spit lol. Watch out stew......He He He...... :dance:


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Remind me to let you boys go ahead of me on the 1.5" of water run! I want to get the before and after pics of your faces. Before too long we'll have boats that can run in .5" of water.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

For the "ornamental" category.........if shallowgal is on the hood........she wins hands down!

She'll turn some heads.......even on a Shallowsport!! LOL


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

In my experience running a cat in super skinny water(less than 3''s), there is a point when there just isn't enough water for the prop to bite and when you lose speed you lose the air supporting the hull and you STOP.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

I knew a guy that had a boat that would run on dry land. All he had to do was spit in front of it and he could get up and run 40.




You guys remind me of the guys reliving their baseball days and how hard they could throw when they were teenagers. 98 as a 15 year old.

NO MORE TALKING UNTIL IT IS PROVEN!!!!!! I'll make sure there is a ruler present and not the one you use to impress your girlfriends!!!!!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey Louie, I'd like to come run with that new prop you got me...let's go see what it'll do Saturday.

Monte


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

HEYYYYYYY...didn't you say your boat ran 40?????????????


LOL


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

>>>>>stew1txShallowgal- You know you can and I hope to see that ! My freakin Yami is in the shop if none of you have read my post on the TTMB and I sure hope yamaha hurries up and approves the work. That is my goal, keep this a learning experience for everyone, not a peeing competition but a proving ground to learn from. Sure I will be soliciting boats from all makes, and some might have to come directly from a manufacturer to guarantee we cover the market good.

I could have made several videos of me running across 2.5" of water in the last month in my boat and a shoalwater cat. I do not like to publicize this because I don't think people should run them that skinny because people that do not know any better will end up stuck a LOT MORE frequently when they start trying to shut down. Kyle, I think we are talking about boats that will get up in about 8" over sand and less than 7" over mud.<<<<


Yep...that's why I said it's going to be interesting to see what boats can REALLY get up in 10" on a hard sand bottom. Personally, I've seen very few boats that will do it. another thing... a boat may run in 3" over a mud bottom....but what does that bottom look like after youv'e blown a mud channel 12" wide and 6" deep out of it? A sand bottom is the only way you're going to get an "apples to apples" test among the various boats.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

We are still in! Ultra Cat will even be willing to bring down different sized boats for different comparisons if anyone is interested. Not to mention, the public will get to see that most of our boats are equal in performance, no matter the size.

Hey, give old spotted ape a ring and ask him if his old Redfish Line will run where my Ultra Cat will. He was very impressed when we ran into Mule Slew with zero water in it. Ran all the way to the back, turned around, and came back out, no problem.

Ofcourse, we were headed home and he yells out to check the spot out, I had my jack plate all the way down for a long deep water run and forgot about it, ran up in ankle deep water and couldn't get the jack plate up fast enough and ran it aground. Lifted the jack plate up, jumped out of the boat, the boat floated, and we pushed it out about 20', jumped back in and headed home. We were laughing about because we had just ran through 2" - 3" of water with zero problems, but then ran aground in 6"! It was a fun ride for sure.

Best Regards,
Jimmie Dooms


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Instead of "Gentleman start your engines" it could be "Hold my beer and watch this".


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

That is what I am going to hit up all of the manufacturers for JD. I think it should be an opportunity for the manufacturers to showcase their best efforts at what we are trying to spotlight here, shallow water boats. Not the type of write-up like you see Bozka giving, true shallow water boats. I am starting to contact people as we speak!

Does anyone know anyone with an airboat willing to come down and play for the day? Need a puller......


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

I just want to go explore NB some.... Need to know where those Oysters hide hehehe...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

How about setting up some drill-pipe on stands about 12" under the water in 3ft of water and let all the 10" draft boats run over it. If the don't clear we'll know.. Then raise the pipe...
In the end I think the guys with jet drives or mud motors will be the last ones running..


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

stew1tx said:


> That is what I am going to hit up all of the manufacturers for JD. I think it should be an opportunity for the manufacturers to showcase their best efforts at what we are trying to spotlight here, shallow water boats. Not the type of write-up like you see Bozka giving, true shallow water boats. I am starting to contact people as we speak!
> 
> Does anyone know anyone with an airboat willing to come down and play for the day? Need a puller......


Jason, my tournament partner has one. I'll ask him.

Jimmie


----------



## wadepro (Mar 29, 2005)

So who's responded? What boat companies are in or out? Although I don't own a boat yet and have been on the market this year and been looking I'd find it interesting who really comes to the table....honestly it doesn't make any sense to me for them to take time out of their schedule to do this since. Btw, isn't it you guys who actually have the boats and claim to run spit or sweat...or whatever (LOL, the spit thing always cracks me up) that should be proving the claims anyway? Heck just get out there with your boats and get some photos or videos of you guys competing against each other...I mean isn't this what this is all about? I mean, I'm not sure if the companies themselves are claiming everything you guys are on this forum...right or am I wrong on this? If so, please correct me but I just don't see anyone from flatscat, shallowsport, tran or majek coming on here and talking it up. So in all fairness I don't want to see the companies take another boat out there, I want to see your boat perform the way you claim it does and show the proof...heck boys, take a step further and get really ridiculous and play for pinks. LOL..WINNER TAKES OTHERS BOAT...now that would be something. I guess the guy who runs on 1/2" of water....(probably too deep for spit right) is going to own alot of boats. Have fun and good luck and can't wait to see the proof as I might buy a boat on the spot rigged just like yours. Oh and I buy I want a cut of your commission too....just don't give me the car salesmans pitch.

take care guys and be safe while you do it. I'm sure everyone is eager to see the show.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

i just wanna sit in a lawn chair on a flat and watch people run aground....lol...and a beer in hand, of course


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Beer in hand??? You have to be 21 to drink legally. I'll make sure I talk to your dad about that. LOL


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Shallow Sport and Ultra Cat at this point, but I have yet to finish my emailable flyer. I am waiting to hear from Tran if he will bring some other boats. I think your really missing the point wade. This will really be two fold, help the boat builders see what is working for each (which will help the industry) and help the purchaser know exactly where a boat ranks. I don't guess your like me. I read those boat tests, boat reports, boat buyers guides, shallow water buyers guides yada yada yada, and all they really are is paid advertisements for the companies willing to pay the money to advertise. I want to see something that will highlight the boats I use, TRUE shallow water boats, not a Kenner or a blue wave. 

So, not really a ******* contest, just an objective test and something each manufacturer can take back to the drawing board. Kind of what car and driver does each year. Eventually boats will have features fishermen want from the tests like these, and at the same time gives them free marketability here as I am trying not to accept any sponsor money from any manufacturer.

I have discussed this with a few prop manufacturers and they are chomping at the bit and ready to go. Why? Because every boat needs a prop and it will give them first hand knowledge of what works and why and see other designs in the works. Everyone knows that half the shallow waterability or so is prop.

So as far as the run on spit comments, this will be a test for consumers, after all, who can actually tell me that they have run 2 different boats, in the same place and know the exact water depth and that it was the same unless someone else was following in their tracks. And, how does that prove anything unless the limits are tested? 

What do I want in a boat, the shallowest draft possible and still have a comfortable ride. Be able to have the minimal draft at speed because I really hate to tear up the bottom if I don't have to. I want a boat that will be pretty fast yet still turn well. I think we all have that but who's does it best? I couldn't tell you at this point and doubt anyone could objectively. Why? Because this has never been done before that I am aware of.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

if you are doing this in mansfield, how are you going to compensate for the tides. the flats are pretty much dry at low tide and vary greatly throughout the tide.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Tide tables... There isn't a huge tide there anyhow.


----------



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

did this thing ever get off the ground?


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

I don't think it ever will...

Stewy blew up his motor and since the UltraCat plant caught fire Team Castaway Dooms has been pretty quiet.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

bslittle79 said:


> I don't think it ever will...
> 
> Stewy blew up his motor and since the UltraCat plant caught fire Team Castaway Dooms has been pretty quiet.


Not quiet, just very busy!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Just Busy YO....... Still trying to put it all together.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh, the motor was fixed, and back in the shop for them to try and fix the prime issues. It is still not picking up water when the motor is up on the jack plate a good ways. Will be trying it prefishing this next week in the saltwater. Maybe it will work, maybe it won't and it will go back to them if it doesn't. See ya in a few days Dooms... Give me a shout if you want to hook up before. Let's go play in Nueces Bay hehhehe. We gotta lot of ground to make up on the Grays.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

stew1tx said:


> Oh, the motor was fixed, and back in the shop for them to try and fix the prime issues. It is still not picking up water when the motor is up on the jack plate a good ways. Will be trying it prefishing this next week in the saltwater. Maybe it will work, maybe it won't and it will go back to them if it doesn't. See ya in a few days Dooms... Give me a shout if you want to hook up before. Let's go play in Nueces Bay hehhehe. We gotta lot of ground to make up on the Grays.


Unless something out of the ordinary happens, the Grays have it in the bag for team of the year. 2nd is not out of reach and we are looking to not only be the 1st ever Texas Redfish Series Champions, but also be the 1st ever back to back Champions and 2 Time Champions on the series.

I'd let you follow me to my honey hole, but I don't think you could run your boat where I can in order to get there!!!!! ROTFLMFAO!!!!! See you in a few days.

Later!

Jimmie


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Team Castaway said:


> I'd let you follow me to my honey hole, but I don't think you could run your boat where I can in order to get there!!!!! ROTFLMFAO!!!!! See you in a few days.


You must have to actually run through fences, brick walls, and power lines then.
Bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

ROFL, u guys r killin' me. You all know these boats will run through the same stuff, which really isn't enough hehehehe.


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

have we found a place yet? I bet 100$ mine will beat everyone's boat out there even the shorties.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Homeboy must be cruising in an airboat.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I am finishing up the design for the new motor on my Shallow Sport of course I am designing it to run shallower than everybody elses. Even yours Brain opps Brian ok now whose got an old helicopter laying around!I think this is gonna work!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I bet a shallowsport with a 8x22' ttop would run realllly shallow


----------



## Ultra Cat 1 (May 21, 2006)

*shallow-water Shoot-Out*

What has happened to the Shoot-Out? I have had the opportunity to attend several of the recent boat shows and I can't believe some of the puffery that salesmen are using to promote and sale their shallow-water boats. It seams that the Shoot-Out could be the end-all to the speculation. You would expect that many manufacturers would want the opportunity to show their new models just to prove that what they claim is actually fact!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It wouldn't solve nuttin'. It would just take the BS to a whole new level.


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

to make this comparison equal...they all need to have the same motor brand... HP (dyno'ed)...low water pickup ...nosecone....and cavitation plate...prop manufacturer.

Then the rest is up to the hull design and weight.


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*hardcore*

good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*hardcore*

Its hard to get Bomb, Merc and Yami to do that and then there arguments!!!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

It'll never happen. Besides do you really want to end all the mystery, mystique and tall tales? Half of the posts would go away on the boating forum. The ones where a guy can get up in 3.675" on a hard sand bottom.


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Hardcore*

As that country western song goes:

"You got the money I got the time"

Never get every one together,

why not a:

Shallow Water and Big Rough Water 
All in One Boat - SHOOT OUT



hardcore said:


> to make this comparison equal...they all need to have the same motor brand... HP (dyno'ed)...low water pickup ...nosecone....and cavitation plate...prop manufacturer.
> 
> Then the rest is up to the hull design and weight.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*If you build it......we will come*


```
The ones where a guy can get up in 3.675" on a hard sand bottom. :D
```
Mine will get up in 3.674"----he he:dance:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

hardcore said:


> to make this comparison equal...they all need to have the same motor brand... HP (dyno'ed)...low water pickup ...nosecone....and cavitation plate...prop manufacturer.
> 
> Then the rest is up to the hull design and weight.


Does that mean I have to put a 150 Vmax on my 15' scooter?

LOL.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Does that mean I have to put a 150 Vmax on my 15' scooter?
> 
> LOL.


Your gonna need trim tabs


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

This really needs to happen. I have seen to many posts and read to many brochures stating 6" hole shots. Lets find out if its true, most likely it will never happen because too many people will be exposed. lol


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Gottagofishing hit it*

As example: 
These are Reviews of 2 videos of comparison testing of the following:

*The Hole Shot Test​*​​*The Setup:*An E-TEC 225 and a Yamaha F225 are mounted side-by-side on the back of an Angler 29 ft. center console.The E-TEC is raised out of the water, and the crew attempts to get the boat on plane using just the F225.

The boat is unable to do so, and registers a top speed of 13 miles per hour (non-planing).

The F225 is raised out of the water, and they try the same test using the E-TEC 225. The boat pops out onto plane, and registers a speed of 30 MPH.

*The Controversy:*Since both motors are 225 HP engines, it seems impossible that the Yamaha F225 would be unable to also get the boat on plane. Accusations are that the Yamaha was intentionally mis-propped, and that a 4-blade prop was used on the E-TEC, as opposed to a 3-blade prop on the F225. *Our Analysis:*First, the use of wide-open throttle (WOT) speed as a comparison criteria for hole shot is misleading. In all likelihood, *IF* the F225 could have brought the boat onto plane, the boat would have been cruising at about the same speed as with the E-TEC alone.

The whole point of the test was to show that the F225 did not have enough torque to get the boat up on plane, but the E-TEC did. In our opinion, BRP should have left it at that.

Was the Yamaha mispropped? Two of the people who witnessed the test are regulars on *The Hull Truth website* (SCAngler, and BoatDood). In responses to posts questioning this test, both confirmed that the Yamaha was propped to run near the maximum recommended RPM range (5900 RPM, redline of 6000). BoatDood, who is a salesman at a dealership which sells both Evinrude and Yamaha, said he was offered the option of re-propping the F225 any way he wanted. They were unable to come up with a combination that would get the big Angler hull on plane using the F225.

Several Internet sources mentioned that the F225 is known to be a little light on torque, and were not surprised that it could not plane the boat. We certainly don't blame BRP for chosing a weak target.

As for the 4-blade prop accusation, our review of the DVD clearly shows that both engines had 3-blade props.

*The Bottom Line:**It appears to be a fair test.*

However, the use of speed to depict holeshot damaged BRP's credibility with experienced boaters, and furthers the argument by critics who claim that BRP is trying to deceive the public.

*The Drag Race​*​​*The Setup:*In a drag race between an Evinrude E-TEC, a Mercury Verado, and a Yamaha VMAX HPDI (all set up on the same Ranger bass boat), the E-TEC engine wins by a noticeable margin. But not by a lot ( 4 seconds over a 2 mile interval). *The Controversy:*Some people believe that the Verado and F225 boats were not set up properly. In addition, some people have wondered why a Mercury Verado, and not an Optimax was used in the race (the implication being that the Optimax would beat the E-TEC).. *Our Analysis:*The infomercial clearly notes that the results were independently audited, but most skeptics will never believe that the tests were fair.

From our viewpoint, it was surprising how little Internet rhetoric was generated by this test. We suspect the reason is *that most people weren't really impressed by the results*. Four seconds over two miles is not going to make much difference to most people.

We suspect that the reason Evinrude did not pit an E-TEC against an Optimax is that *racing an Optimax is a "no win" situation for Evinrude.* If you assume that the Optimax and the E-TEC are fairly close in performance, *it wouldn't matter if Evinrude won or lost the race - unless they completely dominated, they would be perceived as "no better than" an Optimax.*

It's also important to note that the majority of the comparisons done in the informercial pit the E-TEC against 4-stroke motors. *It is apparent that BRP believes that 4-strokes are their primary competition, not other DFI motors.*

*If you think about it, BRP has Mercury and Yamaha in a bit of a pickle. *For model year 2006, BRP consolidated their product lines so that there are no internal conflicts. They eliminated all of the Johnson 4-stroke motors that competed with E-TECs, and dumped almost all the the carbureted 2-strokes. Once they get the 150 and 115 E-TECs into full production, they will be able to eliminate the remaining Ficht models.

*Mercury and Yamaha, on the other hand, have major commitments to both 2-stroke DFI and 4-stroke motors. Both maintain product lines that compete internally with each other (4-stroke vs. 2-stroke) in a number of horsepower ranges.*

*So in a race, BRP just has to beat the 4-strokes.* Why? Because if a Mercury Optimax was clearly faster than an E-TEC, *by inference, the Optimaxes would also be clearly faster than the Verados. *And since most of the Optimaxes are now 3-star rated, they are theoretically just as clean and fuel-efficient as the Verados.

Hmmm - If the Optimax is faster, has better hole shot, is just as clean and economical as, and is reliable as the Verado, why would you buy a Verado (other than noise levels)? *Yikes!*

*Yamaha is in a little better position,* because the HPDIs are still not 3-star certified. In this case, you can at least justify the difference by saying that the 4-stroke engines are cleaner and quieter, the 2-strokes are louder and faster.

*The Bottom Line:*In our opinion, prop selection, boat loading, engine trim, and lower unit selection make waaaayy more difference in speed than the choice of technology. So this was an interesting test, but *to us, not a compelling reason to choose one engine over the other*.



Gottagofishin said:


> It wouldn't solve nuttin'. It would just take the BS to a whole new level.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Bully*



ssb said:


> As that country western song goes:
> 
> "You got the money I got the time"
> 
> ...


Lee,

There is no competition on this scenario.

You would be taking Candy from a Baby.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*Rough Water,Shallow Water Versatility!*

I haven't read all the replys to this post, but a " Rough water ( 25-35mph winds w/ an honest 2 1/2 to 4 footers ) and shallow water ( 6 inch, jumping sand bars to get to " The Hole" ) shoot out would be awesome!Yes !, there are alot of excellent extreme shallow water boats on the market!But for alot of us versatility is were it is at.Ask yourself this," What is one to do if it is too rough to get to the shallow water ? " I'll be there in my SOUTHSHORE BOAT, having crossed the bay staying dry and skipping bars to get to Tha Hole!!!!!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

South shore does make a sweet ride.At the specktackler tournament it was terrible weather but we managed a dry and comfortable ride across east bay.It does go shallow also.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

If you're talking about a shallow water exhibition, you'd HAVE to include KAYAKS!

The shallowest running vessels of all. No gasoline or oil needed - you are your own motor!

Folks who want to go shallow really should consider kayaking. It's quiet, it's clean, it's stealthy!

A plethora of brands and models from which to chose. Long kayaks, short kayaks, skinny kayaks, wide kayaks, heavy kayaks, light kayaks, sit-inside kayaks, sit-on-top kayaks, kayaks with foot pedals, kayaks to paddle, kayaks with tankwells and lots of storage, kayaks for fishing, kayaks built for speed.

And I haven't even mentioned beautiful, hand-made wooden kayaks. Oh, my!

With a kayak, you can get in there where the redfish are tailin' and backin'. You can really sneak up on em in a kayak.

Yep. If you're talking about a shallow water exhibition, the kayak world MUST be represented!

Mrs. B


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> If you're talking about a shallow water exhibition, you'd HAVE to include KAYAKS!
> 
> The shallowest running vessels of all. No gasoline or oil needed - you are your own motor!
> 
> ...


Mrs. B...Do you have a TRP on your Kayak?

See you soon. Tell Backlasher Hello..

JB.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Howdy.

You'll have to spell it out for me. What's a TRP?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Howdy.
> 
> You'll have to spell it out for me. What's a TRP?


There will be plenty of the TRP folks answering that one..

If you do get one...I want to take it out for a Ride.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, just 'splain it to me in small words that I can understand. Bwahahahahaaaaa!


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Ms B*

TRP is:

twin-rotating propeller


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*TRP standard op for most kayaks*

I guess, if you really think about it, kayaks do use TRPs. The mechanism that propells the vessel is and oar that rotates to push the water in a clockwise motion on one side of the kayak and then counter clockwise on the other.

In those terms, I guess my kayak has about a 1 horsepower TRP!


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

*kayaks?*

alright u just killed the thread :slimer:


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

If you want to find out which boats run and can get up shallow, run the test with a hard sand bottom. 

Charles


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Trp on kayak*

Shallowgal how is your holeshot?



shallowgal said:


> I guess, if you really think about it, kayaks do use TRPs. The mechanism that propells the vessel is and oar that rotates to push the water in a clockwise motion on one side of the kayak and then counter clockwise on the other.
> 
> In those terms, I guess my kayak has about a 1 horsepower TRP!


----------



## geoquest (Sep 25, 2004)

*pics*

Can anyone provide pictures of boats running in 2 inches of water?


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Shoot Out*

why not a:

Shallow Water and Big Rough Water 
All in One Boat - SHOOT OUT

Best Versatile/All Around/Multi-Purpose Use Boat


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

we are having a difficult time just getting one shot off in just the shallow water shoot out. 

my have to narrow it down each manufacturer bringing their best setup, i'm sure they will all have TRP's on them.


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Shoot Out*

Food for thought!!!!
A lot of the time to get to real good fishing in shallow water in Texas you have to cross big bays to get the southshore.
Thus the all in one boat - for a dry ride and not to get beat up, and to get home in a storm.



hardcore said:


> we are having a difficult time just getting one shot off in just the shallow water shoot out.
> 
> my have to narrow it down each manufacturer bringing their best setup, i'm sure they will all have TRP's on them.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

I will be pushing forward with this for this year to become a reality. We also will have a DVD component that will be produced from it. 

I will be working on getting details out soon.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Mine runs until it stops in 2 inches over hard sand.


geoquest said:


> Can anyone provide pictures of boats running in 2 inches of water?


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

i would like to see the actual measuring tape in the water then a boat running threw


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

I just finished reading this thread and noone has mentioned the Flats Cat. I say run the test and then bring in the Flats Cat to close the show. Do the test on a protected shoreline and hopefully it will be a windy day so you can test the smoothness and dryness all in one day and two tide day. Needs to be done on a sand bar about a mile long to see who can make it to the other end before the horn goes off and shuts the motor down.. Who cares how shallow it will run if the motor is going to get hot and shut you down. There are several test that can be done during this (how shallow will it float, run, get up, stay on plane, smoothness, dryness, motor over heating, etc). Don't forget the most important test of all which is what boat is the easiest to pull off a sand bar when runs aground. Thanks - 69rrvert


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

geoquest said:


> Can anyone provide pictures of boats running in 2 inches of water?


I can do better than that, how about a video?

http://www.skinnywateradventures.com/videos/Three_MudSkateers.wmv

S.M.


----------



## Priority1 (Aug 21, 2005)

All I need is someone on the bow sloshing some of their beer overboard !!!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Can I play.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Sow Trout said:


> Mine runs until it stops in 2 inches over hard sand.


what boat are you running?


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Great Video!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Melon said:


> Can I play.


Should of stayed to your left a little Melon...lol


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Once again, please keep me informed of when and where. Ultra Cat will bring out any of our boats for this one. I'll be sure and bring my 25'er and put it up against all of the 18' - 20' boats that should show up.

This will be fun for sure!

Best Regards,
Jimmie Dooms


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

OK.........I'll play.
Yesterday I got up on plane & my "girl" wasn't even floating.......and my boat takes about 5.5" to float!
Oh yea........she's a 22 footer.
Oh yea, I forgot........she runs over 50mph.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> OK.........I'll play.
> Yesterday I got up on plane & my "girl" wasn't even floating.......and my boat takes about 5.5" to float!
> Oh yea........she's a 22 footer.
> Oh yea, I forgot........she runs over 50mph.


I believe you!! The Ibis is a really cool boat, I have seen a few around Port A and they will go places a Redfish line can dream of.

Post up some pics.

Levi


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Levi said:


> I believe you!! The Ibis is a really cool boat, I have seen a few around Port A and they will go places a Redfish line can dream of.
> 
> Post up some pics.
> 
> Levi


Post up some Pics Bill....


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> OK.........I'll play.
> Yesterday I got up on plane & my "girl" wasn't even floating.......and my boat takes about 5.5" to float!
> Oh yea........she's a 22 footer.
> Oh yea, I forgot........she runs over 50mph.


LOL!!!


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

*OK.........here she is*

enjoy


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Please someone tell me that boat isn't pink!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Bill, nice boat, but I hope this is not the pic of it sitting in 5-1/2" of water. The trolling motor lower unit is completely submerged. That would tell me that the boat is sitting in 8" or so, at least.

I will give you this... That is a very fine looking boat. I've always admired the craftsmanship and attention to detail by New Water Boats. They build a very nice boat.

I bet you would like a little side or gunnel to that boat though. I can see the pucker factor going to an all time high when an 8 lb'er is netted, becomes unhooked, and gets out of the net. I can see you diving on top of that Red and it either squirting out from under you and into the drink or you landing on top and squishing it out to be 1/4" too long and out of the slot. LOL!

I really do like the boat and it does look pink in the picture, but I'm guessing it is a light tan or off white color. I know you wouldn't show up at the tournament in a pink boat!

Why didn't you fish the IFA in Port A? You know, they made the Ferry Dock off limits, so everyone is safe now! HA HA!!! LOL!

Best Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Where's the Mary Kay Cosmetic's sticker?...BWA!:biggrin:


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

That Ibis is one fine looking rig!!
5.5" with you and that 'rude on board??!?!
That's AWFULLY impressive.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

That's the sunrise effect on a perfectly white boat.
Believe me, she's not pink.
Thanks for the compliments..........Tim Clancy is the best boat manufacturer/designer I have ever been around. Every curve, hook and turn in the hull has a specific reason or need. Cosmetics are important, but the architecture/design is what really floats my boat.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

On a serious note, that's a beautiful rig. How's the storage capacity?


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Shallow Minded said:


> On a serious note, that's a beautiful rig. How's the storage capacity?


Incredible storage......the whole bow area is secured storage (with in-hull rod storage). There is some storage in the console....as well as a "dry box" we use under the leaning post.

Mr. Dooms.....your point is not worth the argument....just look at the waterline as it goes from rear to bow. The trolling motor is all the way up and barely underwater.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

i like the IBIS...alot. sweet lookin' rig rooster

i guarantee that Ibis floats in 4" with fuel. i recently rode in a curlew with 2 people and fuel, at rest she drafted right at 4.25"


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like what I need for fishing Mansfield. I also see a lot of dollar signs popping up when looking at a rig like that.


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

I was in that Ibis on Sunday.

I don't have anything to prove, but I have an 18' Shallowsport that won't come close to what it will do. 

I was looking back as we were running through the marsh and there was literally no water behind us, granted it was mud bottom, my boat won't do it.

And yes, we were not floating when we jumped up to leave, 5 to 6 inches of water.

I wouldn't believe it either if I hadn't seen it.

peace out!


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Rooster, beautiful boat. How poleable is it??? 

I have a poling skiff and Majek rfl and have recently considered selling both and consolidating to one boat. The Ibis might work if I can pole it.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

At 1000 lbs, 8' - 6" beam and nearly 22 ft long, I bet it won't pole like you want, but we'll let Rooster chime in. It does have a low profile going for it and stability wouldn't be a problem. Looks like it would be a dream platform to cast from. Oh and the back tower isn't all that tall on the boat pictured.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

it seems to pole just fine.......
We poled in a back lake in Lafitte, and Gonna MissR poled her around this past Sunday in a pretty good wind.
Havn't had it long enough to tell you "straight up"...but after this summer is over and we spend mucho time on the flats.....I'll let u know for sure.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Dang fine boats fer sure. Any hull slap up front?


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> Mr. Dooms.....your point is not worth the argument....just look at the waterline as it goes from rear to bow. The trolling motor is all the way up and barely underwater.


Like I said, it is under water. That's like saying there is a difference in drowning 1/2" of water or 1200' of water, either way your drowning!

I wasn't trying to say it won't float as shallow as you say, it just wasn't that particular picture. There is no doubt the boat is nice and performs well (I think I stated that earlier).

They are very shallow boats, no question about that. As a matter of fact, they are much shallower than your last boat. You know, I used to run nothing but fast boats, Action Craft and an SCB. Once I chose to go to Ultra Cat, there is no replacement for getting really shallow. I'm not saying one day I won't want my speed back, I just can't see it anytime soon. I'm addicted to extreme shallow water fishing and I'm loving every minute of it.

Best Regards,
Capt. Jimmie Dooms


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Stuart said:


> Dang fine boats fer sure. Any hull slap up front?


Havn't noticed any. It seems real quiet.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

RR,

How fast will it run?


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Have you had it in any heavy stuff? The bow looks like it would easily get swamped if you were caught in rough water? Just asking because I'm in the market next year for a skinny water boat.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

oh yes.......unfortunately I was in that 30 knot north wind two weeks ago in Baffin.
That was tough, but the boat did great. It does "knife" into the waves when the wind is at your back........but that was EXTREME conditions I don't ever want to be in again. There were 4-5 footers (tough on any bay boat)......but like I said, she made it through fine.

You absolutely cannot "swamp" that boat.....the water just goes over it. The trim tabs keep you dry from spray while running the chop.


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

I poled it on Sunday, it was effortless. We were drifting a shoreline that turned semi in to the wind and I still only had to guide the boat very little. Go demo one, you'll be hooked.



skinnyme said:


> Rooster, beautiful boat. How poleable is it???
> 
> I have a poling skiff and Majek rfl and have recently considered selling both and consolidating to one boat. The Ibis might work if I can pole it.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Okay now for the big question: How about taken me out with you one day? I'll be more than happy to pay for the gas, beer, bait, or whatever. I usually fish off a 23' Explorer TV and I'm fishing the J.P Griffon Tournament in 3 weeks in Mansfield off a 24' El Pescador. Been wading all my life so I ain't green. Been lookin' at the Shallow Sports pretty seriously but I still have a year to make up my mind. I'd like to see what your boat will do so let me know! Anyone in here including Mont will speak for my reputation.

S.M. 

P.S. If you're a beer drinker I brew some really bad arse suds!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

If the ibis performs anything like the Curlew model, it will be a great boat. I've been on a curlew and we ran in water i thought only air boats could navigate.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Fishermen Have Always Had A Problem With Measurements.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

So who is going to get this together? I'll help! I'm ready to do it, I want to see these boats do what we all sit here and brag about then know more questioning each other on what is true or not.


Sounds like most of the popular shallow boat are represented already, just need a time, date, and venue.

In the interest of tournament fishing, I think we should add top speed to it. My boat is not near as fast as many of the other boats in the tournies are but not many will run 60+ and run in inches.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

I am, I am going to try and keep one central point of contact to keep the message the same on this. This will be a hard facts review and not a competition between manufacturers. That is what several of them have liked about the idea, find out what works best for each and why and how other manufacturers can make tweaks to better themselves, in turn making a better product and selling more. This will be filmed and the results will be available to the open market. I want to think of this as a real world buyer's guide, not a competition to crown a victor of anything. I am sure you will be able to deduce what wins for you. The same questions come up time and time again with no firm unbiased answers, who floats and runs shallowest, who handles the rough water better, who drifts best, who is fastest, who stays on top the slowest (and of course, who's pushes the easiest hehehe)etc... So, this will look to solve it and have the answers in one place. 

There will be need for some volunteers for the first year though. Taking measurements, and riding in some boats and driving your own if you bring it. I am also talking to prop manufacturers as everyone knows that is the secret to any performance aspect of a boat. So much to say but will just start answering questions as we get there. 

Looking at manufacturers to try and bring some similarly rigged units. Say the 21-22' class with 200's etc... But, people with boats like Fishnfool will be good tools to be able to determine how much performance gain you can get from a hull.

Nice ride Bill, glad to see you finally have something that will get ya in sub 12" water and still float hehehe j/j. So, people like Dooms and Bill that have manufacturer support and contacts please plant the seed while I am finishing the packets.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Sounds good, Brian. If you need any help with anything, let me know!


Josh


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

GonnaMissR said:


> I poled it on Sunday, it was effortless. We were drifting a shoreline that turned semi in to the wind and I still only had to guide the boat very little. Go demo one, you'll be hooked.


Thanks for the feedback. Even in my poling skiff I rarely find myself poling into the wind, unless I have my sights set on some tailers. I guess I'll have to demo one and see for myself.


----------



## tmcmahon (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll play


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*you getting this thing kickin' again?*

As always, we're still in. Can we bring the Latitude 27' double tunnel? :biggrin: 
Most of our 21's are outfitted with 150's but I'm sure we can get ahold of one with a 200hp.

Just name the time and place.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i would like to see mowdy out there too... i wanna see the new 25' cat hull he has perform!


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

if someone shows up with a 19ft bayseeker,ya'll all in trouble! not very popular boat but man ! you can hose down the yard and go for a spin.don't know if they still make them or not?my buddy had one,you have to see it to believe it! oh my .02


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

hey how heavy is that ibis? best looking boat i've seen yet! they are not really made to take a big chop huh? getting across w.matty in big wind would be a job i bet,i may be wrong though.i would love to have one but i bet it is alittle too much duckies for me. i've allways liked the new water boats.


----------



## tmcmahon (Feb 23, 2005)

tmcmahon said:


> I'll play


Soooo.....When can I come take ya'lls money??:smile:


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

This contest will be over hard packed sand not goo. I'll take your bet....

LOL


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Troy..Id bet on your rig..But Id have to drive it...Id get 20mph more outta it with my lil behind in it..Your just TOO darn big to get it to whoop them boys..lol
Oxx



tmcmahon said:


> Soooo.....When can I come take ya'lls money??:smile:


----------



## tmcmahon (Feb 23, 2005)

True Ox..:cheers: 


skinny...I'll still take the bet ):slimer:


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

First you gotta follow me across a wide open mansfield bay with 2-4' rollers and since we would be racing to get there to fish a spot I'll take that bet hehehe. I agree those boats are awesome but the whole ordeal is about reporting the figures on all the available shallow water boats. This will take into account all aspects of shallow water fishing, and crossing open water is a reality. 

The only bayseeker I have ever seen has a kenner style hull. If that is the boat your talking about they will be sorely disappointed in this function. Most testing will occur in water 4-12". Great boats I am sure, and I would love to see them there, but I am trying to make what one would consider a singular report they could read or watch and get a head to head evaluation and see all the figures in one table so to speak. I am looking at all boats currently available for purchase, kind of leaning towards new boats but if someone would like to bring their old boat that is no longer made etc.. they are more than welcome to come.


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

stew1tx said:


> First you gotta follow me across a wide open mansfield bay with 2-4' rollers and since we would be racing to get there to fish a spot I'll take that bet hehehe. I agree those boats are awesome but the whole ordeal is about reporting the figures on all the available shallow water boats. This will take into account all aspects of shallow water fishing, and crossing open water is a reality.
> 
> The only bayseeker I have ever seen has a kenner style hull. If that is the boat your talking about they will be sorely disappointed in this function. Most testing will occur in water 4-12". Great boats I am sure, and I would love to see them there, but I am trying to make what one would consider a singular report they could read or watch and get a head to head evaluation and see all the figures in one table so to speak. I am looking at all boats currently available for purchase, kind of leaning towards new boats but if someone would like to bring their old boat that is no longer made etc.. they are more than welcome to come.


no, the bayseeker i'm talking about looks like a majek rfl kinda flat bottom with a tunnel.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*T Mac*

I'll hold your beer and bring extra's.
Let's go!!!!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Fishin-Inc said:


> I'll hold your beer and bring extra's.
> Let's go!!!!!


Inc...you can ride down with me. I already have a a couple of lawnchairs with our names on them. A big sun umbrella we can drive into the sand. Place the cooler between the chairs. Soak our feet in shin deep water while we watch the festivities.

As the Sig line says............You can't fix stupid.

BUT YOU CAN LAUGH AT IT!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

LOL louie. This will be a controlled test if we can call it that. Of course there will be some boats that come to a halt, which is why I am looking at areas with mud for the extreme shallow water test, but then again I have come to a halt on sand before, more recently that I care to admit, and it isn't that bad. So, something I can use help on guys is maybe a big airboat or two because some boats are going to get planted. This part of the event I can tell is going to end up like a offroad rock climbing truck even where the bystanders always pitch in and turn the vehicles back over. Just pushing them off the sandbar in this case hehehe. 

When can we go do some exploring for locations Shallow Gal? I can think of several down south. Areas around corpus and Port A and Rockport all have too much vegetation and we don't want to let any of the grass protectors harass any of this for habitat destruction. Keep all the ideas coming though, a bunch of heads are better than one.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

there's some good flats in POC.....near deeper water.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Yea, but how many of them are void of vegetation? POC would be another great place, but don't know if it is remote enough for 100 or so boats in the same area. Who knows, this might be a lot bigger than that, or smaller. First year will be a good test.


----------

